# How to remove woodworm from scavenged wood



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

I'm currently looking into preparing a log I've found to go into my ackies viv once I get them.

I've noticed the log is covered in tiny circular holes. After a google it appears these are woodworm.

I've also noticed there is fungus on the log too. I'll be getting rid of those. I wouldn't want any spores near the animal.

Back to my original question though. I want to avoid chemicals where absolutely necessary for fear of not rinsing them properly... I'd also like to keep the bark on the logs to give the ackies something to grip if they wish to climb.

I've frozen one log overnight in our -20 freezer which I will be doing for the rest. They're slightly too big to put in the oven.

Am I certain that will kill any nasties? Do I need to do it for longer? I've placed them in the sun in the garden to air dry then I'll chuck them in the airing cupboard for a bit longer.

Any further ideas? I'm afraid I don't know the type of wood however they're not fresh cuts so I'm not concerned about the sap. 

Cheers


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

from what I have read it needs to be for at least two weeks, also you need to be able to drop the temperature very quickly as apparently with normal freezers the larvae can adapt to the changing temperature and survive regular freezing - unless you have a blast freezer, maybe dry ice the into the freezer.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm thinking of going down the bleach bath route now. I've seen that in desert environments the sun bleaches everything anyway, so it'll look more authentic.

I've just done some reading and it seems they survive in -21 to 32+ degrees!

Eggs are laid around the summer time and this log has lots of 'flight holes' so I assume the bugs have already flown but I'm not taking any chances.

I'll put the kettle on.


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

I have used bleach on branches with wood worm holes. Just soak overnight in the bath. The next day rinse thoroughly then soak again in just water. Then dry thoroughly in the airing cupboard. Yes the bleach gives the branch an attractive appearance. 

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Won't they eat the bugs that emerge, so long as you don't poison them?
Lots of lizards eat bugs..


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes they probably would but I prefer to use a bleach solution and make sure! 

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Make sure of what?


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

... That I've killed off any bugs. And the branches look great when bleached.

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

SWMorelia said:


> Won't they eat the bugs that emerge, so long as you don't poison them?
> 
> Lots of lizards eat bugs..




Woodworm beetles are quite small, just a few millimetres, and you don't want them around the house...


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

I had them in a bleach bath overnight in 52* water. I also poured extra bleach down the holes.

I rinsed them off for a good 15 mins with the hosepipe outside and left to dry in the airing cupboard. 

I also chiseled out the rotten bit where the holes where and there weren't any bugs.

I'll be sealing the viv but since it'll be damp, i do not fancy having the viv eaten. 

I'm confident none have survived. Cheers everyone.


----------

